# IP Conflict on Network



## LuckyHeart (Jul 6, 2004)

I have three computers set up on a home wireless network. Two of the computers apparently have the same IP address because when I turn the 2nd one on, my computer, the one the cable modem and router are attached, a IP conflict pops up and it knocks me off the internet until the other one is shut off. It could be because I ghosted the hard drive when I upgraded to a larger one, the one im on now. The 3rd computer has no problems when on working with mine. 

I assume I will have to change the IP address on the 2nd computer, which is attached to a links key wireless router. If this the solution how do I go about doign this without messing up the other two computers on the network?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you statically gave the computers an IP address, then simply change the IP address to the next available number. IE if you had 0.1 0.1 0.2, then you would change one of the 0.1 to 0.3.

If your router is handing out IP addresses, make sure that you haven't assigned an IP address to a MAC address.


----------



## LuckyHeart (Jul 6, 2004)

I just plugged in the routers and it worked before, but I had not turned on the other computer in over a month. Before it would work no problem. I didnt assign an IP address, just went with what the computer came with. I will try changing the last number on it later, but im afraid to turn it back on, dont feel like being kicked off of here again lol! Also the settings are set to Obtain IP address automatically so should I change the other one to use the following IP address and then change it?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

where is the drive you ghosted? (the original one)

We need to figure out what has your IP address. Check all of the connecting machines to see what IP addresses they have?


----------



## LuckyHeart (Jul 6, 2004)

The original drive is in the other computer. The one im on now is the one I copied to, the new one. If I turn the other one on, I'll be kicked off of this one. How do I check the IP on win98? I tried cmd to do ipconfig but it wouldnt find cmd.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK, when you ghosted it looks like it retained the IP address.

Windows 98 does not have cmd.

Are both machines Windows 98?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you are obtaining IP addresses automatically from the router then I doubt that you really have duplicate IP addresses. However, with the hard disk ghosting I assume that you now have two computers with the same name. I'm sure that same name will give the router fits regardless of IP.

Change the name of the computer you're now on; restart it; reset the router(may not be necessary); cross your fingers and start up the other computer.


----------



## LuckyHeart (Jul 6, 2004)

TerryNet said:


> If you are obtaining IP addresses automatically from the router then I doubt that you really have duplicate IP addresses. However, with the hard disk ghosting I assume that you now have two computers with the same name. I'm sure that same name will give the router fits regardless of IP.
> 
> Change the name of the computer you're now on; restart it; reset the router(may not be necessary); cross your fingers and start up the other computer.


Ok, now how do I change the name. I used to know all this but thats what a year of no school will do to you!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

To change the name on Windows XP (I think earlier versions are same or similar) right click on My Computer; click on Properties; go to Computer Name tab.

And, if this doesn't work, forget I said anything!


----------



## LuckyHeart (Jul 6, 2004)

TerryNet said:


> To change the name on Windows XP (I think earlier versions are same or similar) right click on My Computer; click on Properties; go to Computer Name tab.
> 
> And, if this doesn't work, forget I said anything!


It worked thanks!


----------



## LuckyHeart (Jul 6, 2004)

Changed the name of my computer, restarted it, then started the other computer. The same message popped up on my computer, there is an IP Conflict on the network. So I shut the other one back off and mines working again! I'll try and change the IP Address on the other one tommorow, thanks for ya'alls help!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Remember to reset the router, or power cycle it, before making any more computer changes. This can't hurt and MAY be necessary to clear the router's memory of IPs/Names--sorta like restarting a PC.


----------



## LuckyHeart (Jul 6, 2004)

Ok, well im running some tests on it now, but how do you check your IP on Windows 98, is it with the CMD prompt, I cant find it. Then how do I change the IP so it wont conflict. Should I just change the last # to like ###.###.#.5 to
###.###.#.6? Thanks everyone!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My failing memory says that Win98 has a "Command Prompt" or "MSDOS Prompt." And I forget how far down the menu tree it hides: Start - Programs - Accessories - System Tools. Somewhere in one of those levels. And, is IPCONFIG spelled WINIPCFG in Win98?
-----------------------

"Should I just change the last # to like ###.###.#.5 to
###.###.#.6?"

Yes, but remember that 3rd PC. You don't want to duplicate its IP.


----------



## LuckyHeart (Jul 6, 2004)

Ok thanks Terry, and I found WINIPCFG in a book I have, but this test, which it said would take 45mins, is taking 6hrs lol! Its a scandisk surface test!


----------



## LuckyHeart (Jul 6, 2004)

Winipcfg would not work. It took me to some screen that has some addresses but it wouldnt let mme change my IP. I could always leave it and change the one im on but im afriad to mess mine up! Any ideas?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think the first part of this page http://www.direcpc.com/customer/helpfiles3/troubleshoot/troubleshoot_inetemail_dns.htm

has the info you need to figure out how to change the IP address in Windows 98SE. (just remember you're not looking for the satallite connection  ).


----------



## LuckyHeart (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank you so much, I'll give it a go tommorow, watching a ball game now lol!


----------

